

Ask HN: Suggestions for revenue deal with a bigger startup - anon1136

Hi fellow HNers,<p>We have a startup with no traction at all. We are having difficulty acquiring users on the consumer side of our service.<p>However, a large startup wants to use our service. They have millions of users which would give us instant traction.<p>I need some suggestions on a revenue model for them white-labeling our service.<p>I really don't want to charge them a monthly fee because it might scare them away. However, I'm concerned that if a large number of their users use our service, it may cost us a lot of money to support them.<p>All I could think of is to have 50/50 split on advertising.<p>Any other ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
jwu711
Very vague on what your service is. If it's possible, I would actually just
let them use it for free and use it as a case study to reach out to other
larger potential partners. If that doesn't work, an advertising split may make
sense, although I would run the numbers a bit on what you think would make
sense.

